
Using NLP to build a sarcasm classifier – Machine Learning - JimPD
https://techplanet.today/post/machine-learning-foundations-part-10-using-nlp-to-build-a-sarcasm-classifier
======
kevsim
Oh, I'm sure that's going to work _great_

